# SURROGATE MOTHER



## graziela (Jan 28, 2005)

HELLO, MY NAME IS GRAZIELA.
  I AM INTERESTED IN BECOMING A SURROGATE MOTHER AND WOLD LIKE TO HAVE MORE INFORMATION .
I AM 26 YEARS OLD WITH GOOD HEALTH AND HAVE TWO CHILDRENS, 5 AND 6 YEARS OLD.


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Graziela,

Have a look at the COTS website:

www.surrogacy.org.uk

Lots of information there...

Jo x


----------



## clairetheteacher (Feb 17, 2005)

Also have a look at Surrogacy UK's website. You can use the message board to ask any questions you may have.

www.surrogacyuk.org


----------



## Indesurro (Mar 9, 2005)

You can also try http://excoboard.com/exco/index.php?boardid=10316, very friendly and very free.


----------



## dawn31 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi GRAZIELA You are a wonderful woman. COTS is very informative not much exp of the other site but good luck. If lots more women think like you we will all have babies sooner rather than later xx


----------

